# More True Scale Goodness From Chapterhouse



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Chapterhouse will soon be releasing more tru-scale marine parts in line with their knight praetorians. 



> This week we expand upon our TRU-Scale product line with the Order of the Empress's Tears Knights Praetorius Conversion Kit.
> 
> The "Knights Praetorius" are the Empress' most loyal soldiers. Each order has a history as well as heraldry that is unique to its ranks. The Order of the Empress's Tears is named so because of the near annihilation the order faced when they were the sole defense for the Empress when her Flagship came under assault during the Battle of Permidian. Isolated and without support, the order was annihilated to almost the last soldier before reinforcements had arrived. Only 2 soldiers survived the Kin'rth attack against the Empress and her closest advisors. Because of this sacrifice, the Empress renamed the unit and the units heraldry includes the "red tears" of the empress as its main standard.
> 
> ...




Please keep comments on this related to the PRODUCT and not the ongoing CH/GW legal battle. If you think they look crap, that's fine, please, by all means express your opinion. 

But I'm sick of these threads getting bogged down in discussion of the case and being derailed. If you really must discuss the case, do it elsewhere.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm combiflamer bit.... do they do combimelta?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i love the models, these do look epic.

but they look to un-cohesive, the army would look to rag-tag


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree in terms of cohesiveness, if you wanted a very uniform look you'd be kind of hard pressed (although I suppose if you bought enough kits you could just have combat squads wearing identical chest plates).

I must say I do like the powerfist/lighting claw hybrid looking thing, it's both sexy and lethal looking, kind of rough around the edges but a great look to it either way.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

The powerfists do look very good, but I have to agree with the others that the cohesiveness of the armor pieces leave something to be desired. Some of them look just a little too slanted.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome, actually.

I normally don't like third-party parts, but these look pretty awesome...

Would rather not have the BA-esque chest iconography, but that's more because I'm an Ultra fan, myself, have been for 14 years, lol.

Yeah, would be an idea to purchase multiple kits and organise them out by squad, or just use the one kit as a "Veteran" option, with MC armour, to explain the variance.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I personally have no problems with the chests. I like loads of variety in my marines, they have been wearing the armour for perhaps hundreds of years, so they probably would be a little unique.




Jormungandr said:


> Looks pretty awesome, actually.
> 
> I normally don't like third-party parts, but these look pretty awesome...
> 
> ...


You could also mix them with the regular chapter house true scale kit for variety (or just use the other kit for UM)


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm with Boc, that claw looks sexy  The legs on the other hand, may just be my crazy eyes, or the photo, but they look a little skinny compared to the chest parts? 
Back packs look good, I think they would look good on sisters or a crusading force such as Black Templar's. Chest and shoulder pads, can't have too much variety if you ask me. Pitty these aren't standard marine size cause I would get some to mix in with the rest of my marines (any one know the size difference?)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Hmmm combiflamer bit.... do they do combimelta?


They do combi flamer, combi melta, combi plasma and combi grenade launcher parts. 

It'll be interesting to see what this new painting studio means for the look of their product, i've long thought that some of the parts CH sell are ruined by the paint scheme on them (xenomorph tyranid heads for example)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will say that I am not a fan of the leg bits, but the chests and the arms look good, especially the lightning claw thing. 

On a side note I will say that Chapterhouse is improving their quality with every release.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Codex Todd said:


> I'm with Boc, that claw looks sexy  The legs on the other hand, may just be my crazy eyes, or the photo, but they look a little skinny compared to the chest parts?
> Back packs look good, I think they would look good on sisters or a crusading force such as Black Templar's. Chest and shoulder pads, can't have too much variety if you ask me. Pitty these aren't standard marine size cause I would get some to mix in with the rest of my marines (any one know the size difference?)


Think it's just your crazy eyes lol.

And I highly doubt the bits will fit regular torsos and legs as they are meant to be true scale. 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> They do combi flamer, combi melta, combi plasma and combi grenade launcher parts.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what this new painting studio means for the look of their product, i've long thought that some of the parts CH sell are ruined by the paint scheme on them (xenomorph tyranid heads for example)


Agreed, when I saw worthy painting's dark angels with the true scale bits I thought they looked excellent!



Midge913 said:


> On a side note I will say that Chapterhouse is improving their quality with every release.


That they are!


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Oooooh!

I've bought many items from them in the past (heads, Rhino doors) and damn I can't wait to get some of those bits as well, especially the weapons.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, but its just more badly detailed, badly cast rubbish. none of the details are crisp or well defined, and pretty much every single edge is wonky or bent... how can anyone call this crap good?


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

This is actually almost decent. Not quite enough to buy, but it's actually tempting which is a nice change from the chapterhouse "standard".


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Found this picture of the Empress' Tears tru scale unit fully constructed.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Now that looks a s**t load better and really sells the alternative / poses!

would need to get the dremel out to work out that gene-seed blood-angle mutation since I run smurfs =)


I have to admit I was looking on Chapter's site and found a nice one a fully magnatized set for the Razorback

I have to admit I am quite taken by it.

*assembled*









*components*









all for the grand sum of $17.50 - I wonder how much shipping to the UK would be ?


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy crap, Thank you thank you thankyou for this website. I am buying wheeled convertion kits for my IG mech list.

+rep


----------

